# Red Parrot fish?



## kaysparf (May 21, 2013)

I have a 37 gallon and would like to put just one red parrot fish in my tank.. my only problem is a have a small school of corydoras in there already and have seen mixed reviews on mixing these two types of fish. I would like to hear from someone with experience mixing these types and if it would work or not? I have lots of caves and hiding places for my corys as well

Temp: 80
Ph: 7.5
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
Ammonia: 0


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I have two parrots they are great fish. 

I don't the parrot would know the corys are there. And if it did it shouldn't be able to bother them as they stay at the bottom of the tank.

As for the 37g tank what are the dimensions? My bigger one is abut 5-5.5" long not counting fins. He is way to big for standard 29g. He doesn't have room to swim around, he is in a 55g and I could put my other one in that tank easy when she grows a little more.


----------



## kaysparf (May 21, 2013)

its a 37 tall, it is 12"L x 30"W x 22"H, I know they can get up to 8-9" but are slow growing which is why I only want one, I figured with the tall tank he would have space to swim around and be further from the corys, also being 12"L that gives plenty of room for them to move and turn around for a while, I do plan on upgrading my tank in August when I move to a house and not a second floor apartment with no space for a larger tank >.<


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

They grow slower than most cichlids but will grow okay until they hit 4-5" then slow down even more. I think this because of the shape of the mouth and how they have a hard time competing for food. I have noticed if I feed mine in smaller amounts 2-3 times a day they grow a lot faster. Make sure you feed quality food with protein and you should be fine.

I feed mine peas once a week and meal worms every other week. As soon as my worm bed starts going it will be once a week. 


The 37 should be fine for a while but if you do upgrade a 55g would be nice but I think a 40g breeder would be perfect for a parrot.


----------



## kaysparf (May 21, 2013)

I would like to upgrade to atleast a 60gal, I work at petsmart so I get a discount on my tanks  

Sadly I do not know a whole lot about the parrots because they are not a very popular fish, I do have a dwarf pufferfish in a seperate tank so I have lots of options for food such as bloodworms, brine shrimp, pellet food, flake food, would the brine shrimp and bloodworms be good for a parrot? I feed them to my current fish once a week, I also have meal worms becasue I have a bearded dragon who likes to snack on them, is there a certain brand of food you would recommend for them? Ive heard they can have digestion issues with poor quality food


----------



## kaysparf (May 21, 2013)

Are there any other fish you would recommend with them in that size tank? or should I wait until I upgrade


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

The parrot isn't popular with cichlid keepers but the average fish keepers love them. I think it's because the parrot is a hybrid (man made fish) purest stay away but as they can be keep with other fish the average keeper like them. 

The 37g should be find until the fish is around 5" then you would have to look at him and see how he is doing and if he needs to be moved. Mine oldest is almost 3 years and just now hitting 5-5.5" so you have some time. 

A 60 gallon is a great tank it has so many options for fish you can't go wrong there. 

I have used Terta and API foods for years never had any issues but I am switching over to Omega One, my fish love it and I like what's in it. They have great protein and the more protein the faster they will grow. But you have to have fibber in there or they could have stomach issues. I feed a peas once a week to prevent stomach issues and my fish love them. I take frozen peas put them in a cup of hot water, change with water 2-3 times as it cools off, then squeeze the pea so the insides pop out of the shell. Feed the insides to the fish and toss the shell way.


----------

